# Profibustelegramm - PKW Bereich erweitern .. möglich?



## Stefan1312 (15 August 2019)

Hallo! 
da ich im Feldbusse Forum leider keine Antwort erhalten habe, wollt ichs 
hier noch einmal versuchen 

Ich hätte eine Frage zum Aufbau des Profibustelegramms:

Ich lese derzeit über Profibus zyklisch Werte aus einem Simodrive 611U aus.
Wenn ich mir den PKW Bereich ( PPO 5) ansehe, sieht man das in einem  Telegramm immer nur ein Parameter pro Zyklus ausgelesen werden kann. Das  bedeutet, sobald ich 
angenommen 5 Parameter auslese, benötige ich zum einen 5mal die Zykluszeit der SPS und die Daten sind nicht konsistent, oder?

-> Ich möchte gerne zum einen sicherstellen, dass die übertragenen  Werte zum selben Zeitpunkt aufgenommen wurden und zum einen nicht 5  Zykluszeiten abwarten um 5 Werte zu übertragen / Zeit sparen.

Kann man den PKW Bereich so erweitern, dass angenommen 5 Werte  gleichzeitig ausgelesen werden? - Pro Telegramm 5 Werte übertragen  werden und diese somit konsistent sind?
Es geht in weiterer Folge nämlich auch um den Fall, dass ich bei einem  Schreibauftrag gleichzeitig 5 Parameter übertragen möchte.

Ich hoffe meine Frage ist verständlich formuliert. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Ich hoffe jemand hat / hatte schon einmal das gleiche Problem 

LG Stefan


----------



## Stefan1312 (28 August 2019)

ok ich nehme jz einfach einmal an, dass von euch noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen ist.. nachdem ich keine Antwort erhalten habe 

Verwendet jemand von euch freie Telegramme? , habe gelesen das man hier den Telegrammaufbau selbst konfigurieren kann und somit die 
Daten konsistent übertragen werden. 
Hat hiermit jemand Erfahrung?

LG


----------



## Heinileini (29 August 2019)

Stefan1312 schrieb:


> .. nachdem ich keine Antwort erhalten habe


Vermutlich hast Du voll das Sommerloch getroffen und es gibt möglicherweise User, die es schaffen, ihren Urlaub in SPS-Forums-Abstinenz zu verbringen?
Zu Deinem Thema werden in diesem Kreise vermutlich nur wenige beitragen können und die haben Deine Frage vielleicht noch nicht wahrgenommen.


----------



## Stefan1312 (30 August 2019)

OK... ich befürchte du könntest Recht haben 
kannst du vl zu dieser Frage beitragen? 

Hab mir selbst auch noch nie genauere Gedanken darüber gemacht, nur momentan würde es eine Anwendung erfordern 

lg


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2019)

Wir haben schon freie Telegramme auf dem 611U verwendet.
Die Parametrierung erfolgte damals durch Siemens.
Kann daher nicht viel dazu sagen, ausser dass es jahrelang problemlos lief


----------



## escride1 (31 August 2019)

Hi, habe gerade Deinen anderen Beitrag gelesen ^^

Also mit dem Standard-Telegramm geht das so nicht.
Aber lösbar ist ein wenig, dafür müsstest Du allerdings mehr Informationen herausgeben was Du lesen und Schreiben willst zur Laufzeit des Motors und wie reaktionsnah was sein muss, da nicht alle Parameter unentwegt zyklisch laufen können.

Es wird also festgelegt was zyklisch bereitgestellt werden soll. Dafür musst Du das Telegramm formen, in dem Telegramm aber eben kommen noch die Daten für die Parameter hinzu, wodurch es "enger" werden kann falls einige Daten beim Stillstand geändert werden sollen.

Das Handbuch dazu kennst Du bereits?
https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...att_53980/v1/611U_FB_SW14-2_A1014_deutsch.pdf
Kapitel 5.6.5

Du müsstest Dein Telegramm, je nachdem was Du willst, eben umformen.

Was genau benötigst Du noch an Informationen?


----------



## Stefan1312 (8 September 2019)

Hallo Escride1 
Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung und sry das ich erst so spät schreibe... habe leider nicht mitbekommen das mir jemand geantwortet hat..

Also genau das hab ich oben gemeint .. bin in Tabelle 5-25 fündig geworden...

Denke wenn man das Telegramm auf diese Art und Weise selbst zusammensetzt sollte dieses natürlich konsistent übertragen werden?..
benötige diese Daten nämlich auch für ein Prozessmonitoring.

LG Stefan


----------



## escride1 (10 September 2019)

Ja es wird konsistent weil zyklisch übertragen.
Die Daten stehen also immer relativ zeitnah zur Verfügung und können somit für das Monitoring dienen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 September 2019)

Wenn auf SPS Ebene so viel Aufwand für die Konsistenz betrieben wird, dann sollte auch beachtetet werden, dass es bei einer S7-1500 über den Standard-Kanal der für die HMI-Kommunikation genutzt wird nicht so einfach ist, dass diese Konsistenz auch über diesen Kommunikationskanal weiterhin gewährleistet ist.


----------



## Stefan1312 (10 September 2019)

Hallo Thomas! 

Vielen Dank für den Einwand, die Frage habe ich mir selbst auch schon gestellt. 
Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich zum einen sicher stellen wollte, dass die Daten auf SPS Seite konsistent sind, ich erwarte mir dadurch einfach eine schnellere Aktualisierung 
?!
Wie ich diese Daten konsistent von meiner PLC auf den PC bekomme, wäre hier meine nächste Frage? 
Wäre für die Datenprotokollierung eventuell interessant.

Hat es einen Grund, warum du die 1500er Serie erwähnst, bzw den Standardkanal?
Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit Daten nun von der SPS konsistent an den Standrechner zu übertragen?

Muss dazu sagen, ich verwende für eine kleine Testanwendung Snap7 .. da ich diese Funktionen ziemlich
gut in Labview einbinden konnte.

Vl hast du ja noch weitere Tipps 
Vielen Dank auf alle Fälle an alle!

LG


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 September 2019)

Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Hat es einen Grund, warum du die 1500er Serie erwähnst, bzw den Standardkanal?
> Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit Daten nun von der SPS konsistent an den Standrechner zu übertragen?
> 
> Muss dazu sagen, ich verwende für eine kleine Testanwendung Snap7 .. da ich diese Funktionen ziemlich
> gut in Labview einbinden konnte.



Weil bei der S7-1500 die normale S7-Kommunikation alle OBs bis auf wenige hochpriore OBs unterbrechen kann.
Das ist bei der S7-400 jedoch auch schon immer so gewesen, dort gibt es aber zumindest noch einen UBLKMOV, also einen Blockmove der nicht unterbrochen werden kann.
Bei der 1500er ist das alles nicht existent.

Bei Snap7 könntest du BSEND / BRCV verwenden, das wird soweit ich weiß auch noch von der S7-1500 unterstützt. Wenn du den Block während des Austausches nicht veränderst, dann kommt der Inhalt garantiert beim Partner genau so an.


----------



## Stefan1312 (10 September 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Infos!

Muss mir die Funktion in Snap7 einmal anschauen..danke für den Input! 
Meld mich sobald ich die Funktion eingebunden habe.

LG


----------

